# Ultrasound with Planned Parenthood ?



## Lemonade0828 (Apr 15, 2010)

Do you guys think that Planned Parenthood will let me hear a heartbeat and REALLY see my baby, or just try and make it seem like its nothing? Im just curious bc this is where I am going for my first ultrasound but i know that later i will go to another doctor, obivously lol...just concerned on what my experience will be like.


----------



## Stevi (Jul 7, 2007)

I have no idea... But I would love to know how it went!


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

I am confused about what you mean - just try to make it seem like its nothing? How could somebody make an ultrasound seem like it is nothing?


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

If they provide ultrasound services, why wouldn't they let you hear a heartbeat and see the screen?


----------



## M.Q. (Sep 5, 2009)

I think they will. A friend of mine interned at PP while working toward her RN and she said that there were so few ladies who came in SERIOUSLY HAPPY (as opposed to apathetic or sad) to be pregnant, that they were a little excited by having those ladies there and were pleased to be treating a happy healthy woman with a happy healthy pregnancy. I hope that's the case for you!

Best wishes on 'meeting' your LO for the 1st time!
-MQ


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama* 
If they provide ultrasound services, why wouldn't they let you hear a heartbeat and see the screen?

I sort of agree with this... apart from that during emergency ultrasounds my hospital will turn the screen away... but all other ultrasounds they let you watch.


----------



## karika (Nov 4, 2005)

I went to PP for STD tests while pregnant and was told they would not examine me or have me as a patient since I wanted the pregnancy. They did some sort of test via a blood draw for the STDs, but talked to me about how I would make the other women seeking services there feel awkward. I only went there because I did not have a provider yet at that time.


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

I didn't know PP did ultrasounds...that's cool to hear.


----------



## ZoeJane'sMommy (Jan 4, 2008)

I really think it is giong to depend on the doctor you get. Is there a reason you are going there verses say the health department or another family clinic? I do not know how it is in your state but our health department/WIC office is awesome(as far as community health goes). They will ustra sound you, let hear heartbeat and even give you awesome advice or free prenatal vitamins. And most of the doctors at our health department are so happy to see a women who is happy about her bundle of joy!


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

planned parenthood is there to support a womans right to have a health repoductive life and full set of choices. the offer full prenatal care http://www.plannedparenthood.org/hea...-care-4255.htm if someone goes into a office and is told they make other women uncomfortable, they need to report that, it is not planned parenthood stance at all.

plan parenthood supports a woman's right to choose.... anything


----------



## libranbutterfly (Jan 12, 2007)

I am having an ultrasound at Planned Parenthood next week, but it is because my IUD is out of place, and I want it removed. They did seem kind of surprised by having a patient who wanted to get pregnant though.


----------



## bella99 (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

planned parenthood is there to support a womans right to have a health repoductive life and full set of choices. the offer full prenatal care http://www.plannedparenthood.org/hea...-care-4255.htm if someone goes into a office and is told they make other women uncomfortable, they need to report that, it is not planned parenthood stance at all.

plan parenthood supports a woman's right to choose.... anything
This exactly.

It disappoints me when people seem to think that Planned Parenthood is only there when a woman wants to terminate a pregnancy.

Planned Parenthood offers pre-natal care to women all over this country, especially low income women who have limited options.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I had US at PP during DS's pg. It was the cheapest option to get a dating US because I did not know my exact dates. I got to watch the screen, and was a pleasant experience. It was actually WAY better then the US I had in a OB's office years before with DD1. I had never gone to PP for care before this, I wasn't going to pay the hundreds on dollars an OB's office wanted for an US, so I sought out PP. I am debating an IUD right now and if I do decide to get one then I will certainly go there. The only thing I did not like about PP is the scheduling/phone system, because it doesn't go through the local office, (or at least here it doesn't) I got a different answer about when I could schedule an US appointment every single time I called until I finally got someone who could give me the correct info.


----------



## fancyoats (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bella99* 
This exactly.

It disappoints me when people seem to think that Planned Parenthood is only there when a woman wants to terminate a pregnancy.

Planned Parenthood offers pre-natal care to women all over this country, especially low income women who have limited options.

i went to planned parenthood for 7 years for birth control pills and annual exams/paps when i didn't have insurance after college -- those visits were the only health care i received in those years. so, naturally, i called our local office when i found out i was pregnant with dd#1 and was told that they did not offer prenatal care. maybe not every office offers prenatal care, ours certainly doesn't


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fancyoats* 
i went to planned parenthood for 7 years for birth control pills and annual exams/paps when i didn't have insurance after college -- those visits were the only health care i received in those years. so, naturally, i called our local office when i found out i was pregnant with dd#1 and was told that they did not offer prenatal care. maybe not every office offers prenatal care, ours certainly doesn't

It's probably only certain offices, just like only certain offices offer abortion services. I'd be pretty damn surprised if my local office did prenatal care, back when I went to get BC they had a couple of nurse practitioners come in a couple times a week to do Paps and stuff, no OB staffing or anything.


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M.Q.* 
I think they will. A friend of mine interned at PP while working toward her RN and she said that there were so few ladies who came in SERIOUSLY HAPPY (as opposed to apathetic or sad) to be pregnant, that they were a little excited by having those ladies there and were pleased to be treating a happy healthy woman with a happy healthy pregnancy. I hope that's the case for you!

Best wishes on 'meeting' your LO for the 1st time!
-MQ

Yes, this.

The nurse was really happy when I told her I planned to keep the baby. Apparently they had just set up someone to do prenatal care there, so she gave me all the info and told me to come back to get care there if needed. They also added pediatric services too, since I had ds there with me. Apparently they do low cost checkups and stuff too.

All pretty recent. When I went to get a pregnancy confirmation with ds (about 2.5 yrs ago) they had neither.

Ami


----------



## Beneficial Bee (Aug 2, 2009)

I am a CNM who does pregnancy dating ultrasounds at PP. I am thrilled when a patient wants to see the US and will show the patient all the different parts of the embryo. I give pics to the patient too. You can't hear the heartbeat without a doppler, but you can see it at 6 wks. We love to help ALL women.


----------



## teenyxdoodlez (Apr 2, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevi* 
...I would love to know how it went!

Me too!


----------



## brownskinchinee (Dec 27, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bella99* 
This exactly.

It disappoints me when people seem to think that Planned Parenthood is only there when a woman wants to terminate a pregnancy.

Planned Parenthood offers pre-natal care to women all over this country, especially low income women who have limited options.

Not true...I called them and asked about pre-natal care and was told that they do not offer that.

http://www.plannedparenthood.org/hea...0330&v=details


----------



## triana1326 (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bella99* 
This exactly.

It disappoints me when people seem to think that Planned Parenthood is only there when a woman wants to terminate a pregnancy.

Planned Parenthood offers pre-natal care to women all over this country, especially low income women who have limited options.











I used PP throughout college and early marriage as a way of PLANNING my fertility. PP doesn't just do abortions, and this is an image I hate seeing applied to them, because I know that they support a woman's right to choose what they want to do with their body and their baby. I just hope that PP will still be around when my DD is old enough to start planning her fertility.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brownskinchinee* 
Not true...I called them and asked about pre-natal care and was told that they do not offer that

This does not make the general stement "not true" as has been pointed out different location offer more and less services. And even in some offices, the question comes up so infrequently that someone may not give out the correct info on the phone.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karika* 
I went to PP for STD tests while pregnant and was told *they would not examine me or have me as a patient since I wanted the pregnancy*. They did some sort of test via a blood draw for the STDs, but talked to me about how I would make the other women seeking services there feel awkward. I only went there because I did not have a provider yet at that time.

And THIS really disappoints me...









Well maybe not since it is difficult to be disappointed when one doesn't have high expectations to begin with.


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

Some clinics are better than others. I once went to Planned Parenthood for a pregnancy test after hearing that they offered them for free. However, when I arrived, I was told that the test was only free if it came out negative. If it was positive, we were expected to pay ten dollars.







Being young and dumb I didn't say anything, but boy would I say something now if they ever pulled that again.


----------



## mamawanabe (Nov 12, 2002)

I went in there on a sat because the line on sucessive home pregnancy tests was getting more and more faint (I was 5 weeks). I wanted to test my hcg levels. They didn't seem to understand what I wanted or why I was upset. They charged me 20 dollars for a pee test, told me congratulations I was pregnant, and said they only did blood tests to pin down a date for a termination. IMO, they aren't set up for planned pregnancies only for preventing pregnancies and for unplanned pregnancies.

I went to a doctor on Monday and my HCG levels were scary low. The next day I started bleeding. But two months later I was pregnant again and this one stuck!


----------



## soso-lynn (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamawanabe* 
I went in there on a sat because the line on sucessive home pregnancy tests was getting more and more faint (I was 5 weeks). I wanted to test my hcg levels. They didn't seem to understand what I wanted or why I was upset. They charged me 20 dollars for a pee test, told me congratulations I was pregnant, and said they only did blood tests to pin down a date for a termination. IMO, they aren't set up for planned pregnancies only for preventing pregnancies and for unplanned pregnancies.

I went to a doctor on Monday and my HCG levels were scary low. The next day I started bleeding. But two months later I was pregnant again and this one stuck!

While I am sure that your situation was very scary and difficult, you have to admit that getting a blood BHCG done is a waste of resources in a situation like that, especially since it means nothing without repeating it and nothing can be done to change the outcome. As you said, you started bleeding the next day so it would have been absolutely reasonnable to just wait it out. Places like that normally have limited funding and I think it makes sense to limit non-necessary services. I am sure that if someone walked in asking for something unnecessary that was related to contraception or abortion, they would also refuse.


----------



## ivymae (Nov 22, 2005)

I've only ever had excellent experiences with PP. My local one can't offer prenatal care (no funding; if you are disappointed yours doesn't, consider supporting them!), but they provided me with contraceptives all through college, gave me quarterly exams/treatment when I had a cervical cancer scare, and it was there that I had my first positive pregnancy test (needed to apply for state aid since I was still a student). The nurse was very matter of fact about the results, asked me if I needed information, and when i asked her how to find a decent OB in town, she congratulated me and handed me a packet of papers about local services and "healthy pregnancy" info. If my response had been different, I'm sure she would have been just as collected and kind.

If you are clear that this is a wanted pregnancy, they are likely going to turn their screen towards you. Then again, i had a routine ultrasound at an OB's office with DD1, where nothing was "wrong" and had a tech refuse to turn the screen. Different places have different policies, so don't read into it too much if they don't.


----------



## darkblue0729 (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelpie545* 
Some clinics are better than others. I once went to Planned Parenthood for a pregnancy test after hearing that they offered them for free. However, when I arrived, I was told that the test was only free if it came out negative. If it was positive, we were expected to pay ten dollars.







Being young and dumb I didn't say anything, but boy would I say something now if they ever pulled that again.

I had this happen to me when I was pregnant with DD1...I paid them. I was also told that they did not offer prenatal care, period. I was advised that unless I had plans to terminate the pregnancy they could not help me, and they also refused to point me in the direction of anyone who might offer low cost prenatal care (at the time I didn't have insurance). I am not trying to stir anything up, just saying that it is not categorically true that they offer a wide range of services to women everywhere--that may be the goal, or even the intention, but as practiced, the Planned Parenthood I went to did not offer any options besides termination to me, and as our child was very, very wanted; well it was really upsetting. I know that the agency itself does offer many much needed services to people, but they did NOT help me.


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

I would have never let them do ultrasounds on me if I would have know that they can cause 'subtle' brain damage and who knows what else. My first one is very very slow in speaking, and I wonder if it was because of the U/S. A midwife online had mentioned that to me after I had already done it, but with the current baby I will not do U/S period. Check out 'danger of ultrasound' to find a lot of info on it.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

I haven't seen any studies done on ultrasound causing speech problems?


----------



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

I haven't read all the responses, but as a nurse practitioner who has worked at Planned Parenthood in the recent past, I just wanted to agree that not every clinic offers prenatal care and also clarify the reason. Malpractice insurance is VERY EXPENSIVE for practices that handle prenatal care. It also involves having relationships with providers that attend deliveries. Most PP providers would LOVE to provide you with prenatal care, but it is just not practical, especially for smaller sites.

I really do not get the demonization of PP that I see on these boards again and again.









Many Planned Parenthoods (including the one at which I worked) will provide very limited care to pregnant women. We would treat infections, basically. I believe our abortion clinic did provide dating ultrasounds. We had to be clear with patients about the scope of these services because we wanted them to get appropriate prenatal care elsewhere.

We were always







when patients were happy to be pregnant. If any providers at PP seem guarded about their reaction to your pregnancy, it is probably because they are waiting to see how _you_ feel about it.

As to the posts about paying for a positive pregnancy test, I have never heard of such a bizarre procedure. Everyone had to pay for pregnancy tests (unless you had insurance that would cover it), regardless of the results.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellie'sMom* 
I haven't read all the responses, but as a nurse practitioner who has worked at Planned Parenthood in the recent past, I just wanted to agree that not every clinic offers prenatal care and also clarify the reason. Malpractice insurance is VERY EXPENSIVE for practices that handle prenatal care. It also involves having relationships with providers that attend deliveries. Most PP providers would LOVE to provide you with prenatal care, but it is just not practical, especially for smaller sites.

I really do not get the demonization of PP that I see on these boards again and again.









And yet some women who posted said that PP would not even give them a referral for prenatal care.. how much does a referral cost them?


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kelly1101* 
I haven't seen any studies done on ultrasound causing speech problems?

Same here! The only studies Ive seen are on cavitation causing heat buildup and that's not likely considering how short the u/s usually lasts and the fact that it is pretty much constantly being moved around.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bella99* 
*Planned Parenthood offers pre-natal care to women all over this country*, especially low income women who have limited options.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *brownskinchinee* 
*Not true...I called them and asked about pre-natal care and was told that they do not offer that*.

http://www.plannedparenthood.org/hea...0330&v=details


Quote:


Originally Posted by *•Adorkable•* 
This does not make the general stement "not true" as has been pointed out *different location offer more and less services*. And even in some offices, the question comes up so infrequently that someone may not give out the correct info on the phone.

Actually imho, the comment "not true" referred to the statement that prenatal care is offered all over the country.. and clearly that can't be true if it depends on location. Location dependency does not equal "all over the country".. but then, it wasn't my comment, so that is just how I read it.


----------



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pinoikoi* 
And yet some women who posted said that PP would not even give them a referral for prenatal care.. how much does a referral cost them?

I have worked at PP in 2 different states and at both, we had referral lists for prenatal care. In fact, we had referral lists for almost anything you could think of (domestic violence, breast specialists, urologists, etc.). PP does not, as a policy, withhold referral information. Like I said before, I cannot rule out some bad seeds out there, but that is not representative of the organization as a whole.


----------



## mamawanabe (Nov 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soso-lynn* 
While I am sure that your situation was very scary and difficult, you have to admit that getting a blood BHCG done is a waste of resources in a situation like that, especially since it means nothing without repeating it and nothing can be done to change the outcome. As you said, you started bleeding the next day so it would have been absolutely reasonnable to just wait it out. Places like that normally have limited funding and I think it makes sense to limit non-necessary services. I am sure that if someone walked in asking for something unnecessary that was related to contraception or abortion, they would also refuse.

I went in sat morning and started bleeding Tuesday afternoon. I (or my insurance) certainly could have paid for an HCG test and did on Monday at a doctor's office. That test did tell me I was miscarrying (I knew exactly when I conceived and so I knew what range my level should have been - mine was well below). HCG test is a pretty basic test to check viability of pregnancies (and need for progesterone etc) and this clinic didn't offer it except to confirm date for termination.

I'm not making an indictment against planned parenthood - they are good at what they do - but, in my experience, they don't do planned pregnancies.


----------



## lotusma (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bella99* 
Planned Parenthood offers pre-natal care to women all over this country, especially low income women who have limited options.

wow, i had no idea they offer pre-natal care. that is awesome (and makes sense). makes me wanna scrap my "unassisted" care and jump on their train because that's how much i support what they do.


----------



## lotusma (Feb 23, 2010)

uh, i replied before reading pg 2. ellie'smom, glad to hear your pov/exp.


----------



## MammaB21 (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't see why they wouldn't allow you to look at the ultrasound. I went to a free clinic similar to Planned Parenthood for my first ultrasound with this one and they all seemed really happy and excited that I was happy and excited....lol.

With that said, I would caution against an early ultrasound anywhere, especially a free based clinic. They get their equipment for free as a donation basis and it isn't very effective in dating the pregnancy. It's basically used strictly to validate a pregnancy and find a heartbeat because they don't have doplers (at least not where I went). They use it to rule out early miscarriage and to rule out possible ectopic pregnancy. The reason they do it so frequently is because some people that go there aren't sure if they plan to continue the pregnancy or not. The first step to making that decision is to determine that there _is_ a pregnancy and a heartbeat. In my case it caused a lot of stress in the beginning for no reason. The machine wasn't strong enough to pick up the heartbeat so for 3 weeks I walked around expecting a miscarriage at any minute. It also meant that I had to go in for a second ultrasound which I hadn't planned on. Long story short, if you're looking for an ultrasound for some specific concern I'd consider getting a referral to a regular doctor. If not an early ultrasound isn't really necessary.


----------



## VillageMom6 (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

...you have to admit that getting a blood BHCG done is a waste of resources in a situation like that
I don't see how it's a "waste of resources" when the woman was expected to and _did_ pay for it.


----------



## soso-lynn (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VillageMom6* 
I don't see how it's a "waste of resources" when the woman was expected to and _did_ pay for it.

Isn't the point of such clinics to offer low cost care to people who cannot afford to go throught "regular" clinics? I am sure that the fee they charge does not cover the full fee for the lab, the infrastruture, salaries of the people there, equipment and such. I maintain my position that seeking non-essential care from a charity that clearly is lacking in resources is wrong, or at least not very considerate.


----------



## VillageMom6 (Dec 2, 2008)

With all due respect, it is not my understanding that Planned Parenthood is lacking in resources...

"The Planned Parenthood Federation of America (PPFA) 2006-2007 annual report shows the number of abortions it committed was 305,310 in 2007. Total revenue amounted to over *one billion dollars*, with the organization's profit margin - "excess of revenue over expenses" - soaring from $55.7 million in 2005 to $112 million in 2006."

http://www.plannedparenthood.org/files/AR08_vFinal.pdf


----------



## thebigfam (Dec 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VillageMom6* 
With all due respect, it is not my understanding that Planned Parenthood is lacking in resources...

"The Planned Parenthood Federation of America (PPFA) 2006-2007 annual report shows the number of abortions it committed was 305,310 in 2007. Total revenue amounted to over *one billion dollars*, with the organization's profit margin - "excess of revenue over expenses" - soaring from $55.7 million in 2005 to $112 million in 2006."

http://www.plannedparenthood.org/files/AR08_vFinal.pdf

Wow thanks for that!


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VillageMom6* 
With all due respect, it is not my understanding that Planned Parenthood is lacking in resources...

"The Planned Parenthood Federation of America (PPFA) 2006-2007 annual report shows the number of abortions it committed was 305,310 in 2007. Total revenue amounted to over *one billion dollars*, with the organization's profit margin - "excess of revenue over expenses" - soaring from $55.7 million in 2005 to $112 million in 2006."

http://www.plannedparenthood.org/files/AR08_vFinal.pdf

The number you bolded is total revenue. That means NOTHING. The profit margin is what you should be concerned with. A company can have a total revenue of $10 billion yet have no profit. Total revenue only refers to all the money coming in, not any of the expenses.

As for their profits, in 2007, 112 million out of 1 billion amounts to about an 11% profit margin. Not much. And usually profits are used for upgrading equipment, etc in the future.

Ami


----------



## Beneficial Bee (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm sad this thread has turned into a debate just because PP is in the title. I don't think the op was asking about PP revenue in her original post.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

its sad that pp is not funded here. just to get your foot in the door is $80 and if you need std screening its $40 per test. there is no discounts for low income
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey folks, let's not let this tread turn into some volatile thing, it has wandered down some off topic roads that are pretty harsh and not contructive to the OP. I certainly understand PP brings up a lot of feelings, as we can see, but we also have employees of PP here with us and the whole spectrum. Just thinking


----------



## teenyxdoodlez (Apr 2, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beneficial Bee* 
I'm sad this thread has turned into a debate just because PP is in the title. I don't think the op was asking about PP revenue in her original post.

I was JUST thinking the same thing!!


----------



## DeChRi (Apr 19, 2002)

Our local clinic has pretty limited services....does not offer abortion services or pre-natal services, but we do have a PP clinic within about 45 min from here that has more comprehensive services, which our local clinic works closely with. When I was 19 and had an unplanned pregnancy I went to the local PP, after lots of thinking, with no purpose but to get my options to terminate the pregnancy. They talked me through All options, gave me extensive resources on adoption, abortion, and all local/regional services to help should I decide to keep the pregnancy.

At the end of the day I chose not to terminate the pregnancy, but I would not have made that choice if I had not been given the resources and support at our local PP regarding ALL of my options, so I felt like there was help for my situation vs just being trapped.

Just my experience.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Hi - I'm temporarily closing this thread because it has gone far off topic.


----------



## Caira Marks (Dec 5, 2013)

I had my insurance canceled on me. Found out I was pregnant, and my OB GYN was way too expensive! And I make a decent amount. I need to be seen because as of now I am 11 weeks, with one previous early miscarriage. I called in hopes for a little help. The lady I spoke with was very understating, and knew I wanted to keep the baby without even asking and afford to help me with getting medicaid and whatever else I needed. I am in the process of getting medicaid already, thank god.  Best of luck lady's!!


----------



## dinahx (Sep 17, 2005)

The m
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~Adorkable~*
> 
> planned parenthood is there to support a womans right to have a health repoductive life and full set of choices. the offer full prenatal care http://www.plannedparenthood.org/hea...-care-4255.htm if someone goes into a office and is told they make other women uncomfortable, they need to report that, it is not planned parenthood stance at all.
> 
> plan parenthood supports a woman's right to choose.... anything


This is not wholly accurate. The majority of their clinics DO NOT offer prenatal care. And they are phasing out prenatal care in the minority that do offer it. Just don't want people thinking their local PP offers prenatal care because more than likely, they do not.

Of course they offer ultrasounds, they are a standard part of ABO services, even by Pill, to check if a pregnancy is uterine & for dating.


----------



## gitanamama (Feb 17, 2011)

I haven't had a chance to read through the whole thread- just wanted to share my experience. I got an ultrasound at PP at 7 weeks because I was concerned about an ectopic pregnancy and my midwife doesn't have an u/s machine. The technician was wonderful- she asked me whether or not I wanted to see the screen and when I told her that it was a wanted pregnancy, she asked if I needed a referral to an obgyn. A very positive experience (and so much cheaper than the hospital!)


----------

